# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  timer for led

## katrav

έχω ενα κυκλωμα με 3 κοκκινα 2 πρασινα και 1 κιτρινο leds.
Θέλω να ανάβουν πρωτα τα 2 κοκκινα μετα απο 2 δευτερα τα 2 πράινα και μετά απο 3 δεύτερα τα 1 κοκινο και 1 κιτρινο.
Τί timer χρειάζομαι και πως προγραμματιζεται?

Τα leds είναι 1,8 χιλιοστά.


 :Confused1:

----------


## rider

ENA 555 MAZI ME ENA 4017....

----------


## xmaze

Δες εδώ λέει αρκετά για το 4117 https://homepages.westminster.org.uk...onics/4017.htm

----------

